# Brake Issue



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Last week I replaced my car with Goodrich SS brake lines and Carbotech Bobcat front pads. The fronts squeek although the bite is good and fade resistance is excellent. They only squeek when they are warmed up, I am traveling slow and applying light pressure. This also only sounds as if it is comming from the front driver side. The timing of the sound makes it seem like only one area of the rotor is causing squeaking. The rotors are OEM with 25k miles and pads have less than 100. What do you make of this? The noise is ear piercing and only started once the new pads and SS lines were installed.

My guesses for possibilities...
-warped rotor
-pad hasnt been broken in yet
-incorrect installation
-ceramic/carbon pad just not agreeing with a rotor that previously had a metallic pad?
-imperfection on rotor (ide think unlikely)

Think it's safe to drive thru Monday? Any other possibilities? Anyone else have this problem...B15 SE-R rotors do seem to wear out rather quickly so I fear the rotor may be warped!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Last week I replaced my car with Goodrich SS brake lines and Carbotech Bobcat front pads. The fronts squeek although the bite is good and fade resistance is excellent. They only squeek when they are warmed up, I am traveling slow and applying light pressure. This also only sounds as if it is comming from the front driver side. The timing of the sound makes it seem like only one area of the rotor is causing squeaking. The rotors are OEM with 25k miles and pads have less than 100. What do you make of this? The noise is ear piercing and only started once the new pads and SS lines were installed.
> 
> My guesses for possibilities...
> -warped rotor
> ...


Sounds like you didn't bed the pads after you installed them. You can just drive around on them for a little while and break them in that way though. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if they're metallic pads instead of ceramic i think a little squeaking might be just from, like he said, not bedding them in properly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if they're metallic pads instead of ceramic i think a little squeaking might be just from, like he said, not bedding them in properly.


that's the thing...their not metallic, their ceramic with a slight carbon content and it seems to come from only one rotor. 

I took the car to give or take 90 when their was no traffic and did hard brakings multiple times. The sound seems quieter and less but it is still their. Any guess on how long I should wait till I have to pull apart everything? So many damed possibilities and it is a huge PITA. Especially if a rotor is warped.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I took the car to give or take 90 when their was no traffic and did hard brakings multiple times. The sound seems quieter and less but it is still their.


Haha jeez. Did the carbotech instructions tell you to do that?  

In all seriousness though, you should follow the instructions from the manufacturer. Different compounds call for different break-in procedures, and sometimes following someone else's bedding procedure can cause your pads to crack or glaze.

I'd clean your rotors off with brake cleaner (both sides if you can), and bed them according to carbotech's instructions. Just make sure you don't overdo the bedding procedure.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, now that i know you are teh suck, let's hear what solved it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I found out Carbotech's instructions...60-40 to 30, 4-6 times with increasing pressure and breaks inbetween. Then park the car for 30 mins. It would have been nice if they included these instructions. I'm going to buff with 120/150 black grit sand paper and maybe apply some of the anti squeal shit if it actually works. Overall, I'm not too concerned about it as I'm going TPM rotors all around. Then I'll be sure not to fuck up again.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I seated them fine. When I went to pull everything apart to sand the rotors I saw that the OE shims were not on. Put the shims on and anti-sieze and they are quiet as stock. I was beginning to wonder why my semi-street compound was sounding like a full track compound. They sure do have good fade resistance like track compounds but a better initial bite. Good brakes :thumbup:


----------

